# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ

## Munneraja

सबसे पहले जिस किसी सूत्र में चित्र वाली प्रविष्टि करनी है उस सूत्र में "reply to thread" पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

अब जो नयी विंडो खुले उसमे "manage attachment" पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

अब इस तरह की नयी विंडो खुलेगी, इसमें "add file" पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

अब एक और नयी विंडो खुलेगी इस तरह की, जिसमे हार्ड डिस्क लोकेशन से चित्र अपलोड करने के लिए "select files" पर क्लिक करना है

----------


## Munneraja

अब जो नयी विंडो खुले उसमे हार्ड डिस्क में जहां चित्र हैं उस की लोकेशन देनी है.

----------


## Munneraja

अपलोड हो जाने के बाद यह स्थिति होगी

----------


## Munneraja

जो भी चित्र नीचे वाले खाने में होंगे वो चित्र प्रविष्टि में आ जायेंगे, यदि नीचे वाले खाने में चित्र नहीं आकर ऊपर वाले खाने में आये हैं तो आप उस चित्र को सेलेक्ट कीजिये, माउस से पकड़ कर चित्र को नीचे वाले खाने में डालिए और नीचे वाले खाने में चित्र के आने पर इस विंडो को बंद कर दीजिये.....
प्रविष्टि को "सेव" कर दें

----------


## Munneraja

यहाँ आप देख सकते हैं 
कि मित्र सूची में नाम जोड़ने का ऑप्शन है 
और विजिटर संदेश देने का भी

----------

